# Calling 14 ring?



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

No.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Do you have to call a 5?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Do you have to call a 5?


I do that all the time!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

reylamb said:


> I do that all the time!!!!!!!!


"Nobody" cares. :wink:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> "Nobody" cares. :wink:


Right...right...exactly.:tongue:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shootist said:


> No.


agreed


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

nope....:thumbs_up


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The answer to this actually is...NO......but...there is a 1% issue when it comes with the 12ring....IF the 12 ring is completely blocked up ...you can shoot for the upper 12 ring...."BUT" you must call it.......This little rule, also only comes into affect if there is 6 ppl to the stake.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

But that isn't in writing Tim.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> The answer to this actually is...NO......but...there is a 1% issue when it comes with the 12ring....IF the 12 ring is completely blocked up ...you can shoot for the upper 12 ring...."BUT" you must call it.......This little rule, also only comes into affect if there is 6 ppl to the stake.


I've always wondered about the upper 12. Makes sense now!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is the last year of having any 14's at all....Except maybe shoot downs.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

So if you pull a crappy shot,but luck out on a 14 you get it.Seen this happen more than once,asked the shooter if he was aiming for that and he said
no.Would kinda suck to be beaten out with crazy luck.The shooter didn't take the 14,he took the 8 off of honor,but I guess he didn't have to.Just seems that on a specialty shot {for lack of a better term}you should have to.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sage, what a answer! I know when I hit the release it was headed for the 12, but I have no idea what happened. LOL!!
Tommy


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The way I see it, you score the arrow where it lies. Like I said, you ain't aiming at the 5, but if you hit it, that is what you get.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> The way I see it, you score the arrow where it lies. Like I said, you ain't aiming at the 5, but if you hit it, that is what you get.


I agree....pretty simple.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

To me hitting a 5 is the result of a bad shot=lower score.
Hitting a 14 as the result of an even worse shot= higher score

Just doesn't seem right?
That's why I just assumed you should call it,I always do.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think on a whole.....You can tell if someone is gunnin' for them or if someone out of sheer luck hit one


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> I think on a whole.....You can tell if someone is gunnin' for them or if someone out of sheer luck hit one


Every 14 I hit is one i was gunning for. Thats my story and im stickin to it...


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

On the same note;I once flinched,hit a tree,glanced off of it then hit another tree{10 feet to the right of target}glancing off of it then sticking in the targets front chest area.That is a miss by the worst of shots,yet it is a 5 score.Now if there were say 20 guys that I beat out that were only 4 or less points behind my score because of getting that 5 instead of a zero,and they new the nature of the way that shot was scored;I would think they would be a little upset to know that they lost money to a clear miss that would only end up in the target maybe 1 in a million times.

All I am saying is that in a competitive sport such as 3D,that has strict speed restrictions and/or arrow weight restrictions,class restrictions,age restrictions,yardage device or mark restrictions,and others;then why let poophouse luck beat someone.Guess that is why so many say they would rather be lucky than good.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes things go your way and sometimes they don't. Score the arrow like it is and move on.

If you were flinching bad enough to jerk completely into a tree then I doubt anyone lost money to you. I'm not being a [email protected]@ I've just been there myself before and know if you get to that point shooting an 8 feels like an accomplishment.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you ever herd the saying " I'd rather be lucky than good". Well I am here to tell you some times luck does play into this game.
Everyone has a luck shot once in a while. I have seen people nock someones arrow that was in the 8 ring and kick them into a 10.
I have seen people skip an arrow off the ground and get a 10 before.
So if some one gets mad because you beat them with a luck shot, then that's their problem. I just laugh about it and go on.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't call it thats like saying you have to call the 12 ring or its just a 10.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

You score it where it is. If you hit the 14 and they are in play, it's a 14 not an 8. How many 12s get hit when somebody was really going for the 10 ring? Do they record a 10? It's not pool, you are not required to call your shots. If people get upset they are sore losers anyway. Some times it works to your advantage some times it works against you, that is life, get used to it.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Well,I concede to the fact that "it is what it is" ,but hopefully they do eliminate the 14 rings,except during shootdowns.....the reason I am in favor of this is because I,for one,don't like to get beaten by luck,nor would I feel honest about beating someone with luck over skill.One of the sports that often is compared to 3D is golf,how would it feel to have a guy shank a ball into the rough to an "Eagle"hole on the 4th stroke of a par 3 hole. Different situation,same result;it sucks.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0g98_2qMg0

Just like this video


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

D.Short said:


> Well,I concede to the fact that "it is what it is" ,but hopefully they do eliminate the 14 rings,except during shootdowns.....the reason I am in favor of this is because I,for one,don't like to get beaten by luck,nor would I feel honest about beating someone with luck over skill.One of the sports that often is compared to 3D is golf,how would it feel to have a guy shank a ball into the rough to an "Eagle"hole on the 4th stroke of a par 3 hole. Different situation,same result;it sucks.


Whats the chances someone that made a shot bad enough to hit the 14 while aiming for the low 12 is in the hunt for a podium or money finish? Possible....just not probable.

Now we just need to get Schmel Me to get to Metropolis......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

D.Short said:


> Well,I concede to the fact that "it is what it is" ,but hopefully they do eliminate the 14 rings,except during shootdowns.....the reason I am in favor of this is because I,for one,don't like to get beaten by luck,nor would I feel honest about beating someone with luck over skill.One of the sports that often is compared to 3D is golf,how would it feel to have a guy shank a ball into the rough to an "Eagle"hole on the 4th stroke of a par 3 hole. Different situation,same result;it sucks.


Sports are 90% luck....10% skill.....untill you learn that .....you'll never get it.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Sports are 90% luck....10% skill.....untill you learn that .....you'll never get it.


That's about the most absurd thing I have ever heard,at least for any "competitive,money {or paycheck} winning sport.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It's a movie quote....LOL.....Always better to be lucky then good.......Because if you suppose to be good..and ya mess up.....ya blew it...............if your lucky and get it ...your like yeah that's what im talking about.....


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Whats the chances someone that made a shot bad enough to hit the 14 while aiming for the low 12 is in the hunt for a podium or money finish? Possible....just not probable.
> 
> Now we just need to get Schmel Me to get to Metropolis......




I should be there!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

The class that I shot could call the upper 12 at any time and we did not have 6 people on every stake. Then someone asked Mike T. if you call the 12 and hit a 14 by mistake does it count. The answer is yes it does. Not a bad gamble on the bear that has the upper 12 and 14 very close to each other.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot for the center of the 10 ring all weekend in kentucky and I accidently got 8 total 12's by accident, I wish that the 4 targets I missed the 10 ring would have had one of them accidently hit the 14 ring because I needed the points.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> The answer to this actually is...NO......but...there is a 1% issue when it comes with the 12ring....IF the 12 ring is completely blocked up ...you can shoot for the upper 12 ring...."BUT" you must call it.......This little rule, also only comes into affect if there is 6 ppl to the stake.





3rdplace said:


> But that isn't in writing Tim.


Sometimes I wish it was....gets scarey sometimes.



bhtr3d said:


> I think on a whole.....You can tell if someone is gunnin' for them or if someone out of sheer luck hit one


I bet I can bs and make you think I was trying for it....


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I had a 2nd place finish at the classic a few years,back with a "whoops" 14 in semi pro. I was at full draw when I heard a familiar voice. for a nanosecond my head left the 12 and heard the voice as the release broke. I was just hoping to hit the animal. Obviously I was shooting pretty well just had a loss of concentration.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

All my better shots are luck.


----------

